# USC vs. NYU (Video Production)



## DrewASal (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello! I am so torn between USC and NYU. I want to work in the TV field as like a producer. I've always dreamed of living in New York and I absolutely love NYU's campus. Everything about it is just great. But, after I spend a few years in NYC, I plan on spending the rest of my life in LA county. USC has a smaller acceptance rate, so would it be stupid not to choose that one? (My grades are flawless so I most likely will get into both). Also, if I want to spend most of my career in Southern California, would employers be more impressed with a USC degree? I have no idea what to do.


----------

